# ? Any good as surrounds



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

TO ANYONE THAT HAS HEARD OR KNOWS OF THE Rockville SPG88 8" Inch Passive 400w 8OHMS VERSION

ARE THEY ANY GOOD AS SURROUNDS IN A HOME THEATER ............


A PLAN TO GET A PAIR FOR MY SETUP ,IV GOT A CROWN XLI 800 TO DRIVE THEM WITH AT 200WATTS RMS

MY ? IS WOULD THEY BE GOOD ENOUGH TO BLEND WITH MY PL-28II CENTER AN MY PL-89 tower speaker FRONTS

THEY ARE ALSO BEING DRIVEN BY A SET OF XLI 800 TOO

__________________________________________________________

ANY THOUGHTS OR ADVICE


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

They are running my 5.1.2 Dolby Atmos system. I'm using 2 as a center channel for a total of 8 speakers. I LOVE them:T


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

are the two you use as a center,the two behind the tv

an do you know what the speakers internal crossover is at ,my bic PL-28II is at 2000hz which is ok ,do you know what the Rockville SPG88 is , if not thats ok your set up looks good


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes.

I want to say around 2khz. Someone posted pics of the speaker disassembled. I can't seem to find the pics in Google. Looks like my pics replaced those pics. I can't believe Amazon deleted their pics.


----------

